

A Redditor's solid explanation of memes and anti-meme behavior - mkr-hn
http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/1arq1y/til_that_when_the_store_hot_topic_attempted_to/c90cj68

======
sophacles
I believe this is a large component of it. However, I think there is also a
certain amount of response in the form of:

"We made this and shared this, why are you getting paid for it?" Which is
different than the tribal notions. Basically if someone is going to profit
from my free work, from my community, why shouldn't they at least offer me a
cut? It is not a case of legal requirement, it is a case of decency. Something
is built on sharing, then someone else decides to make a profit - without
sharing that - goes against the grain of the idea to begin with.

